
A comparison between Memcached and redis - minaandrawos
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/memcached-vs-redis-which-one-pick-ranjeet-vimal/
======
Can_Not
Non-LinkedIn link: [http://www.ranjeetvimal.com/memcached-vs-redis-one-
pick/](http://www.ranjeetvimal.com/memcached-vs-redis-one-pick/)

------
jsjohnst
tl;dr version:

Memcache is a great cache. Redis is a great data store which also works as a
great cache. Memcache has a few advantages for some use cases, but generally
speaking, you won’t go wrong if you choose Redis over memcache.

